# Meta 29" 2019 - Details-Info-Suche



## KSchroeter (7. Oktober 2018)

Mir fehlt die Info, wie tief man eine Sattelstütze in das Sattelrohr eintauchen kann.

Die Info wäre für mich für für beide Modelle interessant, sowohl für das AM als auch für das TR.
Sicherlich ist dies auch abhängig der Rahmengröße!
Ich wüsste gerne vorweg, ob ich meine vorhandene Sattelstütze weiter nutzen kann. (BikeYoke Revive 185)

Zudem fehlt beiden Modellen sowohl in der Geometrie als auch in dem Datenblatt, die Info welchen Offset die Gabeln verwenden. Aktuell ist es ja teilweise wieder in Mode, kürzere Offsets wie früher zu Nutzen (früher 44, heute eigentlich 29er üblich 51mm)

Vielleicht gibts ja schon wen der Infos oder gar n Rahmen in die Finger bekommen hat?!


----------



## DocThrasher (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich weiß nicht, warum das so kompliziert ist ;-)

Hier erhält man die Info in 10 Minuten ... Könntest die Mädels und Jungs auf die fehlenden Infos aufmerksam machen 

Information
[email protected]

COMMENCAL Store
[email protected]
Phone (+376) 73 74 81

Customer service
[email protected]
Phone (+376) 73 74 93


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KSchroeter (8. Oktober 2018)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum das so kompliziert ist ;-)
> 
> Hier erhält man die Info in 10 Minuten ... Könntest die Mädels und Jungs auf die fehlenden Infos aufmerksam machen
> 
> ...




Leider nicht ganz so einfach. Beim Support über die Homepage habe ich das vor gut 2 Wochen angefragt


----------



## DocThrasher (8. Oktober 2018)

Telefon - Anruf - Done


----------



## DocThrasher (8. Oktober 2018)

Habe das mal für Dich erledigt ...

Einschubtiefen:
S= 170mm
M=210mm
L=235mm
XL=265mm

Gabeln:
51mm Offset


----------



## FastFabi93 (22. Oktober 2018)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Habe das mal für Dich erledigt ...
> 
> Einschubtiefen:
> S= 170mm
> ...



Danke fürs Info besorgen. Gelten die Werte denn für AM und TR ? Für beide wahrscheinlich eher nicht.


----------



## Herr Latz (24. Juni 2019)

Scheinen fürs AM zu sein. Die Hotline hat mir gerade fürs TR in M eine maximale Einstecketiefe von 225mm mitgeteilt. Das gilt laut Aussage nur für das Rohr der Stütze. Die Ansteuerung darf länger sein.


----------



## Herr Latz (26. Juni 2019)

Hmm, ich muss meine letzte Aussage relativieren. Ich habe soeben eine Antwort auf meine Mail-Anfrage erhalten. Da geben sie 210mm an. Widersprüchlich.


----------

